# FORTUNE's 25 most powerful people in business



## aryayush (Nov 28, 2007)

*POWER 25
25 most powerful people in business*
Some are empire builders. Others are hired guns. But if they truly have world-class oomph, they're on Fortune's subjective - yet really quite accurate - list of the most powerful businesspeople in the world.

Power: A cooling trend
They don't make powermongers like they used to. The new breed of heavy hitters wields attraction rather than coercion. (More)


*1. Steve Jobs

Chairman and CEO, Apple* 

*i.cnn.net/money/galleries/2007/fortune/0711/gallery.power_25.fortune/images/steve_jobs_power.gi.jpg​
During the first two decades of his remarkable 30-year career, the Apple Inc. founder twice altered the direction of the computer industry. In 1977 the Apple II kicked off the PC era, and the graphical user interface launched by Macintosh in 1984 has been aped by every other computer since. Along the way Jobs conceived of "desktop publishing," gave the world the laser printer, and pioneered personal computer networks. As a side gig he bankrolled Pixar, which fostered the development of the technology and a brand-new business model for creating computer-animated feature films. 

Since returning to Apple in 1997, he has changed the dynamics of consumer electronics with the iPod, and persuaded the music industry, the television networks, and Hollywood to distribute their wares with the iTunes Music Store. With his hugely successful Apple Stores, he gave the big-box boys a lesson in high-margin, high-touch retailing. And this year, at the height of his creative and promotional powers, Jobs orchestrated Apple's entry into the cellular telephone business with the iPhone. 

That's five industries that Jobs has upended - computers, Hollywood, music, retailing, and wireless phones. At this moment, no one has more influence over a broader swath of business than Jobs. 
_--Brent Schlender_

Read more...


The power of Steve Jobs
The charismatic Apple founder pioneered several industries, made an unrivaled comeback, and established a powerhouse brand, placing him at the top of Fortune's 2007 Power 25 list. (More)

[Via FORTUNE]


This is the full list, in the correct order:
*01. Steve Jobs*
02. Rupert Murdoch
03. Lloyd Blankfein
04. Eric Schmidt, Larry Page, and Sergei Brin
05. Warren Buffett
06. Rex Tillerson
07. Bill Gates
08. Jeff Immelt
09. Katsuaki Watanabe 
10. A.G. Lafley
11. John Chambers
12. Li Ka-shing
13. Lee Scott
14. *Lakshmi Mittal*
15. Jamie Dimon
16. Mark Hurd
17. James McNerney
18. Marius Kloppers
19. Steve Schwarzman
20. Carlos Slim
21. Steve Feinberg
22. *Indra Nooyi*
23. *Ratan Tata*
24. Bob Iger
25. Bernard Arnault

I'm glad to see three Indians among the twenty five most powerful businesspeople in the world.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 28, 2007)

i knew this was coming.I read it in today's times of India.Nice to see three Indians in the top 25.

edit:isn't nooyi(pepsico.) in there?I thought she was the most powerful female in Business.


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 28, 2007)

^^ Being an Indian by Birth and living in India are totally different things mate.
Indra Nooyi is there @ #22


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 28, 2007)

^^oh I dint see her(her name isn't in bold).


----------



## azzu (Nov 28, 2007)

Ratan TATA iam a big fan of him as well as Dilip chabbiria
nice to see him there


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice info thanks DUDe


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 28, 2007)

Is Steve Jobs your dad by any chance?


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 28, 2007)

^^ No, but he probably refers to him as "father"


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 28, 2007)

blah blah blah 

Congrats Mithal and Rathan..!!


----------



## aryayush (Nov 28, 2007)

Is Nooyi an Indian?



			
				blackpearl said:
			
		

> Is Steve Jobs your dad by any chance?


Is that directed at me?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 28, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Is Nooyi an Indian?


No. But has Indian roots. I don't think she's ever been in India.



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Is that directed at me?


Supposedly yes!


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 28, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Is Nooyi an Indian?



*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indra_Nooyi


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 28, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> No. But has Indian roots. I don't think she's ever been in India.



she is an IIM grad. if I am not wrong.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 28, 2007)

^^^ Oh yes, thats correct. Thanks for the info and also the wiki link  I didn't know about her education.


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 28, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> *I'm glad to see three Indians* among the twenty five most powerful businesspeople in the world.


NO!!!! u r GLAD TO SEE STEVE JOBS ON THE TOP


any how were r the AMBANIS bros???


----------



## Head Banger (Nov 28, 2007)

I want billy uncle at the top.


----------



## preshit.net (Nov 28, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> NO!!!! u r GLAD TO SEE STEVE JOBS ON THE TOP
> 
> 
> any how were r the AMBANIS bros???



Shouting ?   

He may be glad to see steve up there, but that certainly doesn't mean that he isn't feeling the same for the 3 Indians. Your "*NO!!!!*"didn't make any sense


----------



## aryayush (Nov 29, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> NO!!!!


YES!!!!



			
				fun2sh said:
			
		

> u r GLAD TO SEE STEVE JOBS ON THE TOP


Yes, I am.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm happy to see Gates at 7th position coz.. 7 itself is a powerful number.. 7 Oceans, 7 Continents, 7 Wonders, 7 Days in a Week etc...


----------



## Pathik (Dec 7, 2007)

Seriously i expected Mukesh Ambani to be in the list.


----------



## Yamaraj (Dec 7, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> 7 Oceans


Names please!


----------

